# Psych Calls



## njff/emt (May 5, 2010)

Has anyone had any interesting psychiatric pt's lately?


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 5, 2010)

You mean besides coworkers?


----------



## njff/emt (May 6, 2010)

Ah, very true., If u want, u can complain about them on my other post., But thinkin about it, why not


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 8, 2010)

Honey, I WORK on a Psych Unit!    (And I love it)


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 8, 2010)

WannaBeFlight said:


> Honey, I WORK on a Psych Unit!    (And I love it)


Masochist?


----------



## mycrofft (May 8, 2010)

*Just retired away from it...oh, am I rubbing it in again?*

Once had a little old lady who had become delusional in her apartment and needed to go be evaluated etc. She saw our ambulance uniforms and said she'd seen that name before (a common company name no matter what the product or service) and knew it was a conspiracy.

"Lady, we're here to help. Would the government protect you?".
"Well, yes...".

I brought out my active duty ID, my partner pulled out his pink retiree card, and off we went.

Nowadays, I would think that would make her run screaming to the bedroom for her shotgun.

Well, maybe hobbling.


----------



## dudemanguy (May 8, 2010)

I was the psych patient magnet for my EMT clinicals. I got to know many of the local frequent fliers, they almost seemed to schedule their 911 calls to my clinical schedule.

I dont know if any were that interesting, I did get to see a fake seizure though, that was kind of amusing.


----------



## mycrofft (May 9, 2010)

*Pseudoseizures, my professional mainstay.*

Some were psych, most were BS.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 9, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Masochist?



Maybe just a teeeeny bit! lol.


----------



## WannaBeFlight (May 9, 2010)

dudemanguy said:


> I was the psych patient magnet for my EMT clinicals. I got to know many of the local frequent fliers, they almost seemed to schedule their 911 calls to my clinical schedule.
> 
> I dont know if any were that interesting, I did get to see a fake seizure though, that was kind of amusing.



I know a couple of patients that can actually self induce urination, but can not seem to master the oral trauma.


----------



## FR Wrath (May 9, 2010)

Took one a few weeks ago, from a nursing home no less, that was CONVINCED that her roommate was having sex between 10 am and noon every day and that the staff was performing abortions in the hallway.


----------



## Seaglass (May 10, 2010)

I've done more with psych than EMS, so my coworkers tend to throw psych calls at me. My favorite was one who was faking unresponsiveness. When a cop mentioned she was pretty bad at it, she went "No I'm not!" 

Runner-up was from a nursing home. Twice walked in for another patient to find the same lady trying to hit another patient on the head with a flowerpot. She was a lot shorter than the patients she was trying to attack, and couldn't even get the pot above chest height on herself. 



WannaBeFlight said:


> I know a couple of patients that can actually self induce urination, but can not seem to master the oral trauma.



I used to work with a kid who could throw up whenever he felt like it without sticking a finger down his throat or anything. Took us all awhile to figure out what was going on. That was fun.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 20, 2010)

I had one the other day!!
(note i work for an IFT company)

Our unit got dispatched to a Middle School, we show up, the social worker/therapist was already on scene, apparently the Patient(small kid) started throwing desks around, threating to kill him self and trying to run away. PD was also on scene, the patient was in a small room sitting down, not talking to anyone, me and my partner asked him to get on the gurney but he obviously didnt want to listen, so me, my partner and 2 PD officers lift him on the gurney kicking and screaming and restrain him (he was on a 5585 hold when we got on scene). we get on the back of the ambulance and start moving, now this patient is tiny and we only had adult restraints and the patient is a skinny little kid and he houdini's his way out of the leg restrains after we start moving, so i hold him down with my weight and my partner stops and comes back and we restrain him agian. then again after we start going he slips out again we had to do this 3 times!! then the final time i just put my dead weight on him so he dosnt slip out. we get to the destination, right when we are taking the patient in the facility he somehow jumps off the gurney and makes a run for it, lucky PD wasn't too far off and they arrest him and take him back to the facility.  

now i know i should have restrained him better, but unfourunatly our company didnt have the proper restraints. 

Psych patients i believe are probably one of the more challenging calls as an EMT


----------



## Stephanie. (May 20, 2010)

I remember this like yesterday. Well.. it was just last year. haha

I was a brand new EMT. 
Working my first EMS job, and I was still a 3rd rider on the truck.

Call comes out as a psych, and the crew I was riding with knew this location right off the bat. It was a psych "apartment" type complex.. No medical aide, just a place for these folks to live.

We pull up- and they point us down the hall to a little bedroom with a 35 y.o.f crying, screaming that she is going to kill herself. This being my first psych call ever, I am startled and on my toes. Patient stated she had ate several rocks, and she already had her bag packed. We loaded her in the truck, I check vitals everything was normal, and I attempt to comfort her. My partner is an EMT-I and begins doing the report.

She is rolling 3 or 4 rocks around in her hand, saying she should eat those ones too. She then rumbles around in her bag and pulls out a letter. She unfolds it and points to a date and said that this was the time she was going to kill herself last night and was too scared to do it. She begins talking about how she feels.. and then things get weird.......

I begin kicking my partner in the foot.. and giving him 'THAT' look. 
She proceeds to tell me that she hears voices.. and then she looks up at me with bold eyes... saying that they are telling her to kill me. In detail. 

Gives me the chill bumps just thinking about it.

I JUMP up off the bench and i am sitting on the arm of the captains chair.. I didn't move for the rest of the ride.. and my partners were NOT going to leave my side..

They never let me live that one down..


WHEW... never did go back to that psych place..


----------



## Sasha (May 21, 2010)

> It was a psych "apartment" type complex.. No medical aide, just a place for these folks to live.



I went to one of those places a couple weeks ago. There was an aide and a nurse but apparently they didn't keep medical records.. we asked what kind of medical history and was told "Oh she's got psych problems..." "What kind?" "She's sick in the head" "Like schizophrenia?" "Oh no, i don't think she's like that.... " "Well what medication is she on?" "A pill for nerves and a pill for sleep" "What pills?" "A pill for nerves and a pill for sleep" "What are their names?" "oh uh... i don't know.. k l something... i just don't know" and this was the NURSE.

I had one with the psycho killer face... I transported him twice, once from the psych facility to the ER for medical clearance.. That time he was very very lethargic because he hadn't been eating or compliant with his meds. Then we took him two hours away to another psych facility. There he was very adgitated despite mucho sedation. He paced, pulled back to strike a nurse.. We got him on the stretcher and he looked to the tech as we were about to leave and goes "DID YOU PUT ME IN THIS DRESS!?!" pitched a fit because we wouldn't let him smoke, and called us wh0res because we didn't have cigarettes, and talked to someone not there through half the transport, reached for someone who wasn't there, and finally fell asleep but talked in his sleep.


----------



## Kthanid (Jun 27, 2010)

One guy who had taped noises during the night 'proving' his girlfriend was having sex with men while he was asleep in the same bed.
He played them for us and it was the sound of very loud snoring lol.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jun 27, 2010)

Not true psych, but a few weekends ago, I had a patient go encephalopathic, barricade themselves in the ward office, use a chair to smash through the window and throw themselves out.

The worst bit happened when someone on the ward called an ambulance and an ambulance _and a HEMS team_ turned up.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jun 27, 2010)

Stephanie. said:


> She proceeds to tell me that she hears voices.. and then she looks up at me with bold eyes... saying that they are telling her to kill me. In detail.


I once had a paranoid schizophrenic patient who wanked every night while fantasising about strangling me with his lucky blue tie.


----------

